# About me..



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

My name is Frank Rowe. I live in Twin Falls, Idaho. Been here for about 27 years. I am 73 years old and really enjoy all RVs. I just got an old 5th wheel trailer but do have 6 old school buses and an Airstream 31 trailer. Each rv was gonna be the answer. In my working life I have been a electrical contractor for 30 years, general contractor, houses and light industrial, welder, fabricator and manual labor. Married for 51 years, same wife, who says she still likes me.
I am well and working and thinking makes me alert. Boy I have made lots of poor decisions, but I know some stuff too. I am not weathy and mostly enjoy making things work better. I cannot seem to make the personal messages work to reply. I am open to help any who ask. Frank email frank.id.crown at gmail.com


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

"who says she still likes me."
you da man, we're starting our 2nd 25 years. congrats, we must be doing something right. camping together helps....


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice to meet you! I feel like I learned way too much by screwing up a lot, LOL. I hope you're learning experiences were more positive....

Congrats on the long marriage. We're only approaching 35 years and counting and we used to think that's a long time, but you and yours being at 51, we'll always be playing catch up.

I have been retired from an 8 to 5 for 5 years and I'm still looking around for my second career. I've thought about being a Greeter, working in Fast Foods, or Home Depot, but I'm shooting for airline pilot. But the prerequisites are killing me. For some reason on-the-job training is not offered.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL! Well welcome to the forum. My wife and I have been together for 23 years. We met in high school and married on our 10th anniversary. So really we've been married for 13 years. We all make a lot ........ a lot of mistakes in our lives. How else do we learn from them. I think there is one that we can all agree upon though. There's at least one thing we didn't make a mistake on. Our wives.


----------

